# Diy aquarium



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

So I'm thinking of building aquariums by myself, but I only found acrylic sheets that are 3mm in thickness from RONA. Is there any store locally that sells glass or acrylic sheet of at least 5mm in thickness?


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have no idea, but it would probably be worth your while to start small and hone your craft on some nano tanks before moving on to some bigger projects.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Glue two 3mil sheets to make a 6mil, you'll be all good go for at least 6ft 100gal+!!!!!!!!



Or go to a glass shop with your plans. If it were me I wouldn't even bother trying to build one due to aquariums being one of the cheaper parts of a setup, unless you were thinking a unique desktop nano that's not made already.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Oh great! I can just glue them together?
Yeah, I'm trying to build a desktop tank but I can't find my desired dimensions so why not build one!?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I was joking I wouldn't glue extra sheets together, sorry I was being sarcastic but kinda hard to get from text. 

FYI nano tanks are not too costly. 


I have a 2.5g sitting empty you can have for $5, not sure the size u were wanting to build.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

OH haha I see. It's okay. Well im thinking of having 3 cube tabks...


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

If your going for a small desktop tank the 3mm would be adequate.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

I see, thanks! and I guess RONA has cutting service too?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Won't consider 3mm acrylic to hold any significant water.
Industrial Plastics, Richmond
RICHMOND


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Great! you're awesome. well time to contact them I guess, thanks!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> If your going for a small desktop tank the 3mm would be adequate.





gklaw said:


> Won't consider 3mm acrylic to hold any significant water.
> Industrial Plastics, Richmond
> RICHMOND


Oops, my brain converted 3mm to 3/8"


----------

